# Tessie ate cooked chicken bones -.-



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

We had roasted chicken for dinner and the rest of the chicken was left on the stove to cool before putting it in the fridge.. came back out and Tess was standing ON THE STOVE and had eaten a wing and part of the back. 

What should I do? Just monitor for now, or call the vet? I'm nervous.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When I first got Rebel, he ate 8 cookied chicken thighs. I rushed him off to the vet and the x-ray showed nothing at all - they thought maybe they could see some tiny shards.

Tess will probably be fine - I guess whether you take her to the vet depends on your level of panic. I know it's a frightening thing.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

xellil said:


> Tess will probably be fine - I guess whether you take her to the vet depends on your level of panic. I know it's a frightening thing.


I agree... she likely will be fine. I mean if my dog can eat half a pencil and be fine, i think a couple of cooked chicken bones should be okay too.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My boy snaffled a chicken leg bone out of the rubbish bin we had foolishly left with its lid off and as I lunged at him to take it off him he practically swallowed it whole, god I was soooo worried as I'd only had him a couple of months, but nothing untoward happened at all! sometimes we worry too much about stuff and we need to chill.
Nevertheless hope you pooch is ok.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Tess is such a little stinker when it comes to food.... it seems like she wants to eat everything within reach!

I would just monitor her very, very closely... and if you think in your gut that something is really wrong, take her in. I really don't think there will be issues though. Crafty little girl!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't count the number of cooked chicken bones Shiloh has stolen out of the trash. I personally would just keep an eye on her and if she starts acting out of the ordinary THEN consider going to the vet...

.... waits for Natalie to chime in with more :wink:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

My gf's mother fed the dog she has chained up out behind her house about 5-6 carcasses... cooked mind you and that dog is still okay, she doesn't do it any longer but the dog is just fine health wise.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just keep a close eye on her for a few days. If she acts normal, don't worry about it. If she stops eating, starts vomiting, having diarrhea, is painful or lethargic...get her to the vet.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Luigi ate a WHOLE chicken carcass (one of those grocery store rotisserie chickens, with about 3/4 of the meat gone) I paniced, called the vet, who told me to just keep and eye on him. he was fine, a tiny bit of bloody loose poop, but he never acted like he was uncomfortable, and by the next day he was back to normal. cautions about things that are dangerous to give your dog are because of the possible worst case scenario, not because something bad will happen every time.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> Luigi ate a WHOLE chicken carcass (one of those grocery store rotisserie chickens, with about 3/4 of the meat gone) I paniced, called the vet, who told me to just keep and eye on him. he was fine, a tiny bit of bloody loose poop, but he never acted like he was uncomfortable, and by the next day he was back to normal. cautions about things that are dangerous to give your dog are because of the possible worst case scenario, not because something bad will happen every time.


I agree. Maybe 999 times out of 1000 everything is fine. Same with rawhide, etc.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm just glad my dogs aren't tall enough to counter surf...and i'm real glad tess didn't do this with the burners on....

i know the burnt hand teaches best sometimes, but never paws....

i hope she will be okay....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When Rebel ate the chicken thighs, I had just taken them out of the oven and walked outside to smoke. So he ate them at 350 degrees in maybe two minutes or less. 

He didn't burn his paws but that chicken HAD to burn going down!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> When Rebel ate the chicken thighs, I had just taken them out of the oven and walked outside to smoke. So he ate them at 350 degrees in maybe two minutes or less.
> 
> He didn't burn his paws but that chicken HAD to burn going down!


so maybe the burnt hand doesn't teach the lesson.


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't dumpster diving dogs eat cooked chicken bone all the time? And don't a lot of dogs eat the kitchen trash, including cooked chicken bones? I'm not saying feed your dog cooked chicken bone or anything, I'm just wondering why I know of so many dogs who eat cooked chicken bone just fine when it's so bad for them. It sure would be convenient if you could feed them cooked chicken bone, I eat a lot of roast chicken.



xellil said:


> When Rebel ate the chicken thighs, I had just taken them out of the oven and walked outside to smoke. So he ate them at 350 degrees in maybe two minutes or less.


Oh my word. That is serious food drive.


----------

